# Anodized Team Soloist availability?



## toegrogg (Oct 13, 2007)

Anybody have any suggestions on where to look for an anodized Team Soloist in 54 or 56cm? I don't really mind the parts spec, just trying to avoid paint. New or very good condition used...

I'm located in Western Canada, but willing to pay for shipping if that helps.

Thanks...


----------



## poinconeru (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a 54 black anodized in basically perfect condition. I'm looking for a 56. If I find one then I'd sell this one.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

I saw some that size in the Caps/Westwood bike store in Coquitlam, BC. I've been looking for a 61 for a while....


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Excel is having a sale on the remaining 2008s. I got an email from them just the other day. I'm not 100% sure if the 2008, silver and red colored frames are painted or anodized. Best you confirm yourself.

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...m Frameset&vendorCode=CERVELO&major=1&minor=1

btw I'm loving my 2006 54 cm black frame. Rides like a dream. Regardless of what people say about aluminum being too stiff and harsch


----------



## toegrogg (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, guys.

Tough to decide if the finish is more important than the upgraded parts spec on the 2009!

Cheers...


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like it's between Ultegra -> Ultegra SL, i prefer the black anodized frame over the drivetrain update especially since they now even spec it with a compact crank :/


----------



## bdeande (Apr 1, 2008)

poinconeru said:


> I've got a 54 black anodized in basically perfect condition. I'm looking for a 56. If I find one then I'd sell this one.


do you still have that frame for sale?


----------

